# Sign Making Template



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey folks; I'm wondering if there is a sign making template for a dremel tool? I have a sign to make and I need much smaller templates then the ones for a regular router. I can't do freehand.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

woodworksnmore said:


> Hey folks; I'm wondering if there is a sign making template for a dremel tool? I have a sign to make and I need much smaller templates then the ones for a regular router. I can't do freehand.


Dunno, never thought about it, things like that I make myself. However, these might work for you. Or not.
https://www.uline.com/BL_2659/Brass...dLhzyZawha_idfuTo1saAufyEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jay, is this a craft type sign or something that's more utilitarian?
I just had a sign shop whip up a couple of CNC cut vinyl text msgs. Fairly small lettering but in a fancy font; super easy to apply and looks great!


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Joat, you just may be onto something. Thank you. I'll do a little more research and see what is up with them.


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Jay, is this a craft type sign or something that's more utilitarian?
> I just had a sign shop whip up a couple of CNC cut vinyl text msgs. Fairly small lettering but in a fancy font; super easy to apply and looks great!


I'm making a sign in the shape of a state and need to put names on it. Letters need to be app 1 to 1/2". I need a stencil that I can use a guide with dremel tool. Not sure if Joat's idea will work, but I'll research it a bit more and see.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Jay, I've never used one but there's this...
https://www.milescraft.com/product/signpro/

It's meant for a router though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For one offs have you thought about freehand routing?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You can cave some fairly small letters with a router. This little sign was freehanded with a Dewalt 611 palm router. I suggest you practice on some scrap wood. You may be surprised at well you can freehand the signs you need.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For one offs, have you given any thought to freehand routing a sign, it's very relaxing and gives great satisfaction.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

woodworksnmore said:


> I'm making a sign in the shape of a state and need to put names on it. Letters need to be app 1 to 1/2". I need a stencil that I can use a guide with dremel tool. Not sure if Joat's idea will work, but I'll research it a bit more and see.


If you use a pantograph for guiding your Dremel, it can reduce by 50%...making it possible. BUT chip out on small lettering is a real possibility. Peachtree woodworking sells an inexpensive pantograph, that with a fine stylus could be used with stencils. 


Can you use a wood burning technique to make the small lettering instead?


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

gmercer_48083 said:


> If you use a pantograph for guiding your Dremel, it can reduce by 50%...making it possible. BUT chip out on small lettering is a real possibility. Peachtree woodworking sells an inexpensive pantograph, that with a fine stylus could be used with stencils.
> 
> 
> Can you use a wood burning technique to make the small lettering instead?


I like this idea. Now where do I get the attachment for the dremel? This might be the best way to go. And thanks for all the help guys.
I like the wood burning if I can't find the other. As for the freehand, I am still no good at it even with all the 'practice' I have had. I only have so much scrap wood. lol


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

woodworksnmore said:


> I like this idea. Now where do I get the attachment for the dremel? This might be the best way to go. And thanks for all the help guys.
> I like the wood burning if I can't find the other. As for the freehand, I am still no good at it even with all the 'practice' I have had. I only have so much scrap wood. lol


There is a plunge router base available for Dremel tools. It is made by bosch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the Dremel router, not very precision but handy for certain jobs.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

woodworksnmore said:


> I like this idea. Now where do I get the attachment for the dremel? This might be the best way to go. And thanks for all the help guys.
> I like the wood burning if I can't find the other. As for the freehand, I am still no good at it even with all the 'practice' I have had. I only have so much scrap wood. lol


Here are some bases for the Dremel.
https://toolguyd.com/rotary-tool-router-base-attachments/

I have the Dremel, it works ,but not the best, a lot of plastic on it. also have the Stewart Macdonald,thought it was a plunge but isn't, real quality fixed base tho.

I also have a Mathius Wandel pantograph I am thinking about trying to free hand lettering.

I like Harrys (harrysin) router ski idea and might try to build one for the Dremel.Herb


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe I'm not looking for the right thing. I'm trying to find the pantograph and the attachment for the dremel. You have shown me the plunge base, now I need the part that attaches the pantograph to the base.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the one I have. https://woodgears.ca/pantograph/dremel.html




https://woodgears.ca/pantograph/dremel.html
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/695946948638093809/






Dremel Carver/Duplicator Like a Human Powered CNC Router

https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1298-3D-Pantograph-Stencil-Tracing/dp/B001JEOMPU


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

woodworksnmore said:


> Maybe I'm not looking for the right thing. I'm trying to find the pantograph and the attachment for the dremel. You have shown me the plunge base, now I need the part that attaches the pantograph to the base.


 Peachtree woodworking sells an inexpensive pantograph, that with a fine stylus could be used with stencils. 

The plunge base is what would attach to the pantograph, allowing you to use your Dremel, instead of a normal router.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you build one like the ones on woodgears.ca you could modify it for nearly any router or dremel. You just need to end up with the bit in line with the hinge pins. When I made one for my Bosch Colt, I cut a hole slightly tight and then filed and sanded until it fit nicely. I used bits of the wire from lawn signs for the pins. It works quite well but the grain in wood can make your cuts want to 'pull' a little. Still far easier than free hand, especially because the pattern is 2 or more times larger than the cut, so small errors in tracing the pattern are even smaller on the cut.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> If you build one like the ones on woodgears.ca you could modify it for nearly any router or dremel. You just need to end up with the bit in line with the hinge pins. When I made one for my Bosch Colt, I cut a hole slightly tight and then filed and sanded until it fit nicely. I used bits of the wire from lawn signs for the pins. It works quite well but the grain in wood can make your cuts want to 'pull' a little. Still far easier than free hand, especially because the pattern is 2 or more times larger than the cut, so small errors in tracing the pattern are even smaller on the cut.


I Agree, it is very forgiving for small errors in following the patterns freehand, (like a picture), and being off the line a smidgen. For the more detailed work I went to a 15 degree bit, recommended @Gaffboat (Oliver), and it works very well.

Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

TenGees said:


> Jay, I've never used one but there's this...
> https://www.milescraft.com/product/signpro/
> 
> It's meant for a router though.


This looks like an improved version? So I have wanted something like this and ordered Amazon prime had a $10 discount. I was also wondering is this maybe a good excuse to buy a bosh colt lighter weight router?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

woodworksnmore said:


> Hey folks; I'm wondering if there is a sign making template for a dremel tool? I have a sign to make and I need much smaller templates then the ones for a regular router. I can't do freehand.



You can buy the Pantograph Pro which should be able to use with a Dremel if you have the Dremel router base to attach to the Pantograph
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011UD5FTG/ref=psdc_552580_t2_B001B5SLFO


----------

